# Need advice



## goingup (Sep 15, 2006)

About a year ago if not longer, I set up to have Dish installed with a 942 receiver. I canceled the order, but Dish had sent me the 942 and charged my credit card. I choose not go ahead with the install of Dish and I called to receive my refund. I was given instructions to take the RMA label that would be coming in the mail and attach it to the box to send the unit back. Well a month later I still received no RMA label and I called Dish and explained to the CSR what was happening. She explained that I was credited back already which I knew and an RMA label would be sent again. OK. Roughly another month goes by and still nothing. I call them again, and I'm told nothing about me or a previous purchase from me is in there system and they can't help me.

Flash to today, I want to get Dish and dont know what to do. Does anyone know if I can still use this 942 or is it too old now. Also, would or should I have to pay for it or is it considered a receiver that I bought outside of Dishnet. Then is it worth paying for is my next question or just purchase a newer unit that does the same DVR functioning.

Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

goingup said:


> About a year ago if not longer, I set up to have Dish installed with a 942 receiver. I canceled the order, but Dish had sent me the 942 and charged my credit card.


This is entirely between you and Dish Network. The 942 in your posession isn't activated and it isn't yours, so I wouldn't worry about it. I'd start all over with bargaining for a leased ViP622.

They may be hesitant to offer you a "never before subscriber" deal, and that's their right. Spin the wheel and see what comes up.


----------



## davemanfl (May 8, 2005)

Give them a call and let us know what they say.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Hopefully they can take care of you with a 622 trade since you say it was never activated and just sat at your residence unused.


----------



## goingup (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. I would want to get the ViP622 then, as its newer. I never wanted the 942, they just dropped the ball on getting it back. I will give it back to them if it doesn't cost me. I'm afraid they will charge me. Can you tell me more of what you mean to negotiate a leased deal on the ViP622. I have been out of work for 8 months and want to keep HD but don't have the money to get a $200 ViP622. Is there a way to work out a cheaper deal on the leasing of the ViP622?


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

goingup said:


> I have been out of work for 8 months and want to keep HD but don't have the money to get a $200 ViP622. Is there a way to work out a cheaper deal on the leasing of the ViP622?


If you are out of work then I would think that a HD DVR would be a lower priority
to your necessities.


----------



## goingup (Sep 15, 2006)

I agree, i'm just examining my choices for the cheapest solution to tv for the next year or two.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There is no cheaper deal for leasing the 622.


----------

